# Pics from Holley's Birthday



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

The poor duck didn't make it through to the end of the day. Oh well. She had fun.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Love the birthday hat! Did she get a chance to shred that too ;D? The pictures are great & Holley looks really good.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you. No, the hat was just for the picture. It kept falling off. She has changed so much. One thing that we are noticing is that her white patch is blending alot more as she grows. I hope she doesn't lose all of it. I love that about it. It makes her unique. 
Here is her cat picture since she is laying on the top of the couch.


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like she had a great time! Happy Birthday from one Holly to another Holley


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Don't you love it when the new toy you buy for them gets destroyed so quickly? Haha.

She looks like she had the best birthday ever. I'm impressed that she was willing to let you even put the hat on!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

She takes pride in destroying her toys in a matter of minutes. I knew it wouldn't last long but I knew she would love it so it was worth it. 
I hope she did. She played with a ton of her friends at the dog park at our apartment prior to all of this too so it was nice. 
She is pretty good about letting me put stupid stuff on for pictures. We are just quick to take it all off once the picture is done.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

That's funny! A quick removal is always a good idea. When Pumpkin was younger, we put her in a winter sweater. I came inside to get the camera (about 5m), and when I got back outside, she had already eaten 1/2 of it off! I knew she literally ate it, because she pooped yarn for 2 days : Those crazy red-heads!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That is too funny! They are nuts but we love them.


----------

